# JFrame durchsichtig machen ?



## freepal (5. Mrz 2007)

hallo Leute,

wie kann man ein JFrame mit Hintergrundbild  durchsichtig machen ??
also wenn das Hintergrundbild durchsichtig ist, sollte man sehen was hinter dem Frame ist (transparent machen) ????!!
ein kleines Beispiel bitte !??  

danke  :roll:


----------



## André Uhres (5. Mrz 2007)

Den Frame durchsichtig machen, das geht nicht mit Java (höchstens eine unvollkommene Simulation).
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=32667


----------

